
Setting up online business in US - nksbits
Hi!
Hope everyone is safe &amp; sound. 
I&#x27;m setting up an online business in the US. I&#x27;m however based in the UK. I do not need to have a physical office space to run my business. Is there any service I can use as a proxy for physical address? Does Y-Combinator recommend any service for this? I need a correspondence address in the US in order to open a business bank account.
======
coderintherye
A UPS store mailbox is one way.

Also [https://www.virtualpostmail.com/](https://www.virtualpostmail.com/)
though it requires some forms

------
soozzoos
Check out [https://Blook.io](https://Blook.io). They can help with the address
and bank account

------
sheldonapolis
\- Stripe Atlas

\- Mercury bank for bank accounts and other legal stuff.

------
inapis
You should probably check out stripes atlas program

------
edoceo
Pay attention to sales tax laws too.

~~~
zhte415
I also recommend OP to look into this. It can be pretty confusing for someone
not from the US.

